# General Philosophies of Muscle Mass Gain



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Because of the primary focus of my books and many of my article topics I tend to get tagged as the fat-loss guy more often than not; but nutrition and training for muscle gain is actually a primary interest of mine. Having worked with bodybuilders, powerlifters and other athletes over the years, figuring out how [...]

*Read More...*


----------

